# Suspension Problems, Help!!



## karen wilson (Apr 14, 2007)

Nissan cars are not that expensive but changing an old one is not that easy and of course you need lots of budgeting when you plan to own a new one. That's why I'm here to ask for some suggestions on how to make it a new and interesting one.

A vintage Nissan is cute compared to vehicles released today, it's because it's not that luxurious but you can see its usefulness and you can just dress it up and give it a second life. Engines, Exhausts and Wheels are almost in a good condition and I'll think of that later and if ever my budget will allow me.

Just want to ask about the suspensions first, what are the symptoms when your Nissan Struts and Strut Mounts need to be replaced? And do you also need to change your Suspension Bushings when you have the first two to be replaced? Is it the sounds you hear when your car was hit by a bump in the road? I tried to look below the car and the engine part but I have nothing in mind what was the problem.

Another thing, I want to modify it. To make it somehow a bit attractive. Please give me some advice on what to choose in these three. Do I have to put some Fenders? Does a car looks hot with those? With the interior part, will a Floor Liner and Floor Mat give added points to that old crap? I need help in this, Thanks guys. This is it for now.


----------

